

How researchers learned to stop time (and maybe enable hackers) - ekm2
http://www.thestar.com/business/article/1110639--how-researchers-learned-to-stop-time-and-maybe-enable-hackers

======
robertlord
I personally find this article a little confusing...it seems to lack technical
details.

